

Cutting calculation accuracy can trim power needs of supercomputers - dctoedt
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Rice-scientist-sees-a-trade-off-Cutting-6239769.php

======
ColinWright

        To continue reading this story, you will need to
        be a digital subscriber to HoustonChronicle.com.
    

Nope.

~~~
dctoedt
Whoa, I didn't realize that -- sorry.

